# You PM'd me your addy, now you learn



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DC# 0308 0070 0000 8542 6540

:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This thread needs one of those evil "DAAAh, Dah, Daaaa" tunes to go with it.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

shilala said:


> This thread needs one of those evil "DAAAh, Dah, Daaaa" tunes to go with it.


:r :r :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Go get em Scott!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

:mnOuch!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

No mercy Scott. Go for broke.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

UHHH OHHHH:mn:mn


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

the old send me your addy trick! CS Addy trick #321 very good


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

You're a Manimal!

Go Get Em Scott!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Did somebody forget to take their anti-stupid pills?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Scott you have way to much fun doing this stuff :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott's old and smells like fish! He's no worry!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

shilala said:


> This thread needs one of those evil "DAAAh, Dah, Daaaa" tunes to go with it.







:tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Who would do something so dumb?

I need to start warning people.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Emjaysmash said:


> :tu


 That is exactly what I was thinking. :r :r :r


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

GO SCOTT, GO SCOTT, GO SCOTT, GO SCOTT, GO SCOTT, GO SCOTT, GO SCOTT:chk:chk:chk:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Go get 'em, Scott!!!:tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Who ever PM Scott there addy I learned the hard way !! What a nono!!!
Go get'em Scott!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> Did somebody forget to take their anti-stupid pills?


I didn't see Al posting.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I didn't see Al posting.


WOW, just found this! Thanks so much ya big :BS!

And to think I have always been nice to you.
Well, things can change in a hurry.

Hey Scott you send this via Turtle Post?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> WOW, just found this! Thanks so much ya big :BS!
> 
> And to think I have always been nice to you.
> Well, things can change in a hurry.
> ...


did you call me a big cow? :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Scott you send this via Turtle Post?


Noooooooooooo, was delivered today wisenheimer!!

At 10:52 am no less, smarty pants!

:mn


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=171116

..kris..:hn


----------

